

Show HN: Side project turned startup - Online Privacy via Client-side encryption - d0ne
https://www.socialfortress.com

======
d0ne
Started working on the Social Fortress platform 7 months ago when there wasn't
a solution that satisfied a need. Eventually turned it into a funded start-up
and now it is live.

Social Fortress provides consumers with unparalleled privacy online by
integrating transparent client-side encryption transparently into major social
networks, webmail service providers and desktop email clients. Consumers’ data
is encrypted prior to leaving their device and stays that way until it reaches
the device of trusted contacts where decryption is also done on client
devices.

Social Fortress protects messages and photos using AES 256 CTR method with
rolling keys. No two messages or photos are encrypted with the same key.
Social Fortress maintains the central key management server as well as the
consumers relationship and authorization trees.

All of the encryption and decryption is done in the background, directly
inline, so the end user experience on his or her favorite online communication
platform does not change. Messages are stored wherever they would normally
should be except they are protected with AES encryption every step of the way.
Photos are stored encrypted in a separate data center with no access to the
key management infrastructure.

It takes less than a minute to get Social Fortress, and it installs as a
single browser plugin for web apps or application plugin in the case of
Outlook or Thunderbird. We just launched into an open beta and would
appreciate your feedback.

If you have any questions that are not answered on our site, we will be here
to answer them.

~~~
mbrzuzy
Where are you based? How much funding did you get? Was it angel funds or VC
funds? Did you go after funding yourself, or were you approached about it.

Just curious.

~~~
d0ne
We are based in Atlanta.

We have raised around $100k and currently in multiple discussions for series
A. Self funded the first $25k with the rest from Angels.

We were recently accepted into a incubator program which comes with funding
that is not included in the number above.

Our current discussions for a Series A were initiated by the other parties.

